# Track/roadbed question



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

On some of the layouts I see, all under and around the track is gravel/rock (like a real train) and some have what appear to just be painted cork bed. I like the natural rock much better, how do I do that? Is there cork under it? how do I secure the track? I will be using foam as my base for everything to be attached too, with a sheet of plywood under it
Thanks
-Will


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lomax said:


> On some of the layouts I see, all under and around the track is gravel/rock (like a real train) and some have what appear to just be painted cork bed. I like the natural rock much better, how do I do that? Is there cork under it? how do I secure the track? I will be using foam as my base for everything to be attached too, with a sheet of plywood under it
> Thanks
> -Will


What scale?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

HO most put the track on cork then ballast on the top.

You can buy the rock or make your own then glue it down.

What scale, we have many threads on the subject.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19911&highlight=ballast

One thread I will look for more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19899&highlight=ballast

One about roadbed, I didn't look through it I would bet there is ballasting in it too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19679&highlight=ballast

Ballast techniques.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19416&highlight=ballast

There is a link in this one, a cheat guide for ballasting.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where to get CHEAP ballast.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18258&highlight=ballast


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

sorry, HO scale. Thanks for the replies, I will check out the threads and learn a little more


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Most will lay down the cork then the track on top then ballast.

The cork acts like a space filler that way saving you from buying more ballast.

On my O, the little I did, I just laid the track then added ballast, no cork.

I use a mixture of 50/50 white elmers glue and water. You don't need to go that strong with the glue but I do. 

Lay the ballast then spray it with the mixture. an eye dropper helps adding the mixture.
It drys real hard and if you ever want to take it off just wet it and it comes right off.


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

what about getting the glue/water mixture on the track?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Use a spray bottle, some will clog up though.

There is a thread on the bottles somewhere to.
Certain bottles seem to work better.

One of our members has a good write up on his site about ballasting.

http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/how_to_ballast_track.html


----------



## Lomax (Jul 28, 2013)

ok thanks, Im about to be away from the computer for the next 2 days so I will give it a good read and see what I can do when I get that far. Thanks


----------

